# How Often is Professional Grooming Needed?



## --Ash-- (Dec 14, 2013)

How often do you get your dogs professionally groomed? Is it the same time-frame for puppy cuts and long haired dogs? Or do puppy cuts require more maintenance? Also (I realize it could be different for my groomer) do the prices differ for the two styles? 

Sorry, I tried searching for the answer, but when I couldn't find them, it just created more questions. :blush:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I keep Pipper in a puppy cut and get him done every 6 weeks. By 6 weeks he is getting pretty shaggy looking. It cost $50 each time.


----------



## --Ash-- (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks! That's about how often (and how much) my dog, Daisy, had to be groomed, but she was a beagle/cocker spaniel. I wasn't sure if the Maltese needed more maintenance than that (aside from the day-to-day maintenance at home). I love the puppy cut, although I might try the longer coat to see if I can manage it for a while. I'm months away from needing to plan for it, but trying to gather as much information as I can before she comes home. 

Pipper is so cute!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Suki is high maintenances. Even in a Korean cut I feel the need to have her groomed every 3 weeks. I'm letting her grow out again which means she will have a day of beauty weekly to keep her tidy. Lacies hair if fine and fragile and hardly grows. She needs to get cleaned up every 8 weeks. I wash her weekly and wash Suki twice a week.
I pay $60.00 when cut and for Sukis blowdry, it's somewhere between $20-25, depending how many shampoos she needs to get the dirt out.


----------



## --Ash-- (Dec 14, 2013)

Great information, Joanne, thank you!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I groom my dogs myself. I probably have spent upwards of eight hundred dollars on shears, clippers, dryers, tables, and so forth. But, I could never, ever trust any person to care for my babies as I do. I put in the time, and I get what I want.


----------



## --Ash-- (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm tentatively leaning in that direction, Sylvia. I've never done any grooming before, but I'm not going to be showing her, so if I mess up, it's not the end of the world. I might not be brave enough when the time comes, but with the high quality pet food and other smaller expenses, it would be nice to save some money .


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I groom 3 of my dogs myself... the boys lol. My princess girl, Sprite, gets groomed about every 6 to 8 weeks. It costs me $60 each time. I find that I just can't get her face right, so I feel that the money is worth it. I keep all of them in a puppy cut.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I keep all of mine in a puppy cut and take them to the groomer monthly.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Mine go every 5 weeks. ....and boy is it ever needed by then! This is the reason I still have a job. :blush:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I groom my two myself. They get a weekly bath and blow dry and cut every 3 weeks.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky is in long hair and he goes every 6 weeks. I do keep his face a trimmed and his belly cut very short. I pay about $60 plus tip. HI give him weekly baths and blow outs and about 20 minutes of brushing each day.


----------



## --Ash-- (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you, everyone! You all are very informative .


----------



## meranda (Jan 19, 2016)

*pippersmom* - Do you bath him in between before you take her to get groomed ?


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I keep Baby in a hybrid Korean style cut. Long face, ears, legs, tail, and a short body. I learned to cut his hair from videos on youtube 'Maltese Obsession' {seems like I am always telling people about these videos, I found them to be so helpful}. She will tell you how to deal with his coat, what products to use, tools to get. How often to groom etc. It is much easier & much less stressful on my boy to groom at home & saves us $$. If you have the time & patience it can be worth it. It might take a little bit of practice before you get the hang of it completely & get it the way you want it, it did for me. But I feel very comfortable doing it now. I trim him once every month to two months, his feet need carful trimming underneath more often though.{careful not to nip/cut his feet leaving the hair just long enough but not too long between the pads.}


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

meranda said:


> *pippersmom* - Do you bath him in between before you take her to get groomed ?


Yes I bath him once a week at home and then he goes to the groomer every 6 weeks.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I had one Maltese that had such fast growth if I wanted a puppy cut I had to do it every 4 weeks. 
Roo hasn't grown hair very quickly the last few years with his health issues. He needs a sanitary trim once a month and a good trim every 6-8 weeks. I split the different and do every other trim at home. My groomer picks him up, does him at her home, and brings him back.


----------

